# eMobile



## wheels (8 Mar 2011)

I've been with O2 for 13 years as both a pay as you go customer initially and then bill pay for the last 6. I've been thinking about switching, mainly because I think they are overpriced and not very customer friendly (they're new upgrade restrictions are driving me mad, and they are now trying to force me into another 18 month contract to get the phone I want).

I've been looking at Vodafone which is probably my second choice (and would work out slightly cheaper) but I've found eMobile to have a very interesting package and selection and still allow me to go for a 12 month contract. Does anyone have any experience with them? I'm thinking of taking the 500mins & txt package and a HTC phone.

I'd be interested to see what peoples experiences have been. Are they on the Meteor network? I've had problems in the past with Meteor reception (for work phones) and I do need my phone to have signal pretty much all over the country.

Any feedback much appreciated.


----------



## Satanta (8 Mar 2011)

wheels said:


> Are they on the Meteor network? I've had problems in the past with Meteor reception (for work phones) and I do need my phone to have signal pretty much all over the country.


Yes, it's the same network as Meteor.

I frequently hear comments about problems with the meteor network coverage, yet have never experienced it myself (above and beyond those of any other network - I'm not suggesting it's not the case, it obviously depends on the specific areas you travel to, just that I've never had an issue with coverage). 

I travel quite a bit with work and travel frequently between Mayo, Cork and Dublin. I've never had much issue with coverage/loss of signal (including 3G, often using the phone as a hotspot for the lappy - to give a comparison, using Meteor and a HTC Desire).


----------



## podgerodge (27 Mar 2011)

with emobile on their basic €14 a month package (over 18 months) - no probs with billing or signal and I use data around the country.


----------

